# [HD] Sin espacio en la partición raiz (solucionado)

## erflako

Despues de borrar /usr/portage/distfiles y /var/tmp/portage-pkg la situacion es esta :

PIV / # df -h

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/hda5              15G   11G  3,0G  79% /

tmpfs                 125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda6              13G  5,4G  6,1G  47% /mnt/dat

/dev/hdb1             9,5G  7,6G  2,0G  80% /mnt/amule

/dev/hda1             9,8G  5,2G  4,7G  53% /mnt/win

He ganado 3GB pero si despues de 4 meses de uso me quedo sin espacio en un particion de 15 GB ¿ que pasará el año que viene ? Tampoco tengo /home de un tamaño descomunal , mas bien es diminuto . /root tampoco tiene algo enorme . 

¿ En que partición hay que instalar esto ?

¿ Que hago para sacar mas espacio ?

----------

## kabutor

Comprar un disco duro nuevo?

Hombre en tu caso es obvio, otra opcion es borrar el pr0n que tengas por ahi y asi liberas bastante mas q en usr/portage/distfiles   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## erflako

¿ 15 GB para el sistema es poco ?

Y yo queria instalar Gentoo en el portatil que tiene 6 .

¿ Y que es :

... otra opcion es borrar el pr0n que tengas por ahi ... ?

No se que es pr0n para borrarlo .

¿ Y tu en que partición tienes el sistema ? 1 TB en / y para los datos el disco de 850 MB ?

----------

## Stolz

Juas, borrar el Pr0n  :Very Happy: , piensa mal y sabras a lo que se refiere.

El espacio no deberia de ser un problema con 15GB. Ten en cuenta que en /urs/portage/distfiles se guardan todos los ficheros de fuentes que bajas. Al cabo de poco tiempo, la mitad estaran anticuados y puedes borrarlos sin problemas.

En https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3011 tienes un script para detectar ( y borrar) automaticamente los fiheros de versiones anticuadas. Tambein peudes leerte el manual de portage, que explican como hacer para que no se te guarden los archivos.

Otro directorio que crece como al espuma es /opt, ya que ahi es donde se instalan los juegos.

Cada kernel compilado ocupa mas de 200MB, no es recomendable tener muchas versiones instaladas simultaneamente porque se tragan mucho espacio. Cuando ya tengas un Kernel funcionando, borra las versiones mas antiguas (deja uno por si a caso).

Tambien puedes instalarte localepurge, que sirve para borrar los contenidos en otros idiomas (deja los de ingles y los de español y boora el resto)

Puedes hacerte una idea de que es lo que te esta ocupando cada directorio con el comadno du, por ejemplo;

```
cd /

du -sh *
```

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## focahclero

El du es una herramienta fantástica en la consola.

Pero si tienes kde 3.3 puedes hacerte una idea de la ocupación pero en modo gráfico... que siempre es más gráfico  :Smile: 

Abres el gestor de archivos en modo superusuario y le das al botón "lista de tamaños de ficheros" y vas navegando del raíz hacia dentro... si tienes basura lo verás enseguida.

Saludos,

(Por cierto, con 15GB, si no tienes datos, a mi me parece más que suficiente)

----------

## kabutor

Vamos a ver, 15 gb ni es mucho ni es poco, ni siquiera 6Gb es mucho ni poco, piensa en tus necesidades, y piensa en lo que quieres instalar y/o mantener en el disco duro.

Por ejemplo en esta maquina:

```
S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/hdb4              25G   15G  9,5G  60% /

```

Y en otra que tengo:

```

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3             7.4G  6.4G  632M  92% /

/dev/hda4              66G   45G   18G  72% /mnt/otro

tmpfs                 252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

```

Ahora te comparo y te digo que en la de arriba es la que uso en casa, y tengo 25 Gb para el sistema (chorradas varias, programas de 3D etc etc) y en el trabajo (la maquina de abajo) tengo 7.4Gb solo para el sistema, con 6.4 usados, y ahi tengo 100mil cosas, sendmail, fetchmail, el servidor ftp, el server dhcp etc etc..

Eso si, tengo otra particion de casi 70Gb solo para datos de la empresa..

Piensa en tus necesidades y si te quedas corto, es hora de ampliar, con un HD de 40Gb no te vale para toda la vida, desgraciadamente...

Y sobre el pr0n  :Smile: Last edited by kabutor on Tue Oct 05, 2004 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erflako

¿ pr0n ? ¿ Es esto algo de tematica puramente masculina ?

Nop.

Tengo dos hijas de 6 años que trastean bastante y una ya casi va a instalar Gentoo ( a ver si se la da mejor que a su padre ) . Así que - nada . De ahí no saco mas disco .

/opt :

PIV / # ls -l /opt

total 24

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 ago 10 18:45 bin

drwxr-xr-x   8 root root 4096 sep 25 21:42 blackdown-jdk-1.4.2_rc1

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root 4096 may 31 12:31 blackdown-jre-1.4.1

drwxrwxrwx  16 root root 4096 jun 30 21:03 JBuilderX

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 jun  6 10:23 netscape

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root 4096 jun  8 20:13 OpenOffice.org

y el tamaño es de 493,9 MB. Pocos juegos . Nada de espacio por liberar . Así que - tampoco .

$du -sh

PIV / # cd /

PIV / # du -sh

du: «./proc/2721/task»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

du: «./proc/2721/fd»: No existe el fichero o el directorio

29G     .

Pero en esto estan incluidos los demás discos ¿ no ? Bueno , podría hacerlo por pares pero en fin - a poco voy a llegar .

Ahora mismo , despues de todo lo que he podido borrar :

PIV / # df -h

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/hda5              15G   11G  3,1G  78% /

tmpfs                 125M     0  125M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda6              13G  5,4G  6,1G  47% /mnt/dat

/dev/hdb1             9,5G  7,6G  2,0G  80% /mnt/amule

/dev/hda1             9,8G  5,2G  4,7G  53% /mnt/win

No tengo datos en hda5 . Todo está en hda6 - /mnt/dat .

Otras ideas , por favor .

----------

## focahclero

Me parece que al du no le has acabado de sacar partido (si sí lo has hecho, símplemente olvídate de este mensaje, y disculpa)

Primero:

```
# du -sh /*

5.0M    /bin

3.9M    /boot

0       /dev

13M     /etc

60K     /home

9.1M    /lib

1.4G    /local

16K     /lost+found

12K     /mnt

336M    /opt

903M    /proc

7.8M    /root

6.0M    /sbin

0       /sys

135M    /tmp

1.3G    /usr

90M     /var

```

Luego: 

```
# du -sh /local/*

16K     /local/lost+found

543M    /local/aaaa

428M    /local/aaaa.cop

428M    /local/bbbb2

```

Luego:

```
# du -sh /local/aaaa/*
```

etc., etc.

Evidentemente, lo que interesa mirar son los directorios y subdirectorios con más ocupación hasta encontrar si el contenido es "legítimo" o es "basura" que se puede eliminar.

----------

## g0su

```
# rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles && rm -rf /usr/portage/package
```

Un saludo

----------

## RAPUL

Ademas de:

```

/usr/portage

/usr/portage/distfiles

/usr/portage/packages

```

Tambien es tipico acumular archivos en:

```

/usr/src/

/lib/modules

```

Elimina (Unmergea y rm para /lib/modules/XXX) los ficheros de versiones de kernel que ya no necesites. 

Tambien podrias ganar espacio poniendo la -doc, para evitar tener demasiado espacio ocupado en /usr/share/doc

```

du -sh /usr/share/doc/

438M    /usr/share/doc/

```

Ademas /var/tmp/portage se llena de basura cada vez que compilas algo te falla de compilar y tambien se añaden algunos ficheros incluso cuando el emerge es exitoso. Pues sin problemas hacer:

```

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*

```

Y por no hablar del clasico: 

```

rm -rf /tmp/*

```

Y por ultimo dependiendo de las CFLAGS que utilices tus binarios y librerias pueden ocupar espacio extra innecesario debido a -funroll-loops y similares. Podrias ganar espacio en disco y puede que incluso velocidad si ademas tienes poca RAM si usas -Os en lugar de -O2 o -O3.

-Os es similar a -O2 pero no realiza ninguna optimizacion que expanda el tamaño de los binarios.

----------

## erflako

Ya está .

Tenia dos directorios .../.amule/Temp que estaban con ficheros temporales y claro chupaban disco . Como no se ven los directorios ...

Gracias a todos . Me ha servido de aprender unas cuantas cositas .

 Gracias de nuevo .

----------

